# Neutering a 3+ year old GSD. Any behavioral changes?



## echosata (Feb 2, 2018)

My mom has a 3 and a 1/2 year old GSD male.

She believes neutering him will fix this behavioral issues:

She has a couple of young granddaughters (3 and 5), who Hiro (the GSD) absolutely loves. Her granddaughters brought over a playmate once, and Hiro did not like this new person at all. Ears laid back, growling, baring teeth. My mom had to crate Hiro until the girl left. This was the second time he bared teeth / growled at a young child.

Hiro marks a little bit in the house (not much) as well.


I believe this is just a training issue. I've been begging her to go to a qualified trainer, and she keeps telling me she will be hasn't done it yet.

I think she's hoping neutering Hiro will fix a lot of this.

When you read websites on google, half will tell you neutering will help while other's will tell you it won't and it's more training than anything.

What do you all think? I want to give her the best info as possible. Are there any health benefits to neutering a male dog after 3 years old? Will he, in her words, "calm down" and not be aggressive towards young children?

Thank you


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Started a similar thread not long ago. Could be a good read.

https://www.germanshepherds.com/#/topics/748559?page=1


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

I think the general public has this preconceived notion that aggression, marking, etc and other behavioral problems are all related to having an in-tact dog. I personally don't believe there's any inherent connection. Every dog is different. My dog is in-tact and has 0 of those issues, and is generally the best behaved dog that most people meet. People in public and at the dog park freak out if a dog isn't neutered but I honestly blame the shelter crowd for toting the adopt don't shop narrative and blame a few irresponsible people for the entire pure bred community. At his age, you're not looking at any developmental issues that would be a result of the neutering, so if you think it's necessary, go for it, but I'd work with a trainer before snipping my dog 100% of the time. I believe the main health benefit would be testicular cancer prevention, but other than that I don't think that's enough of a reason to do without seeing a trainer first. The aggression is part genetics, part learned behavior, it won't magically go away if you neuter him though. Training will be required no matter what course of action you take.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I second reading the thread linked above.IME whether or not a dog is intact has no effect on temperament or behavior.


----------



## DaBai (Aug 13, 2017)

I see better general behavior in my girl after spaying her. I think the answer to your question depends on each individual dog. If she wants to neuter to see if this helps in his case then go for it, at least it eliminates any chance of this dog ever mating and it is unlikely to negatively affect his growth at this point. Just feed a bit less daily after the surgery to avoid him getting overweight.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Growling and showing teeth at a young child? This dog NEEDS to see a GSD experienced, balanced trainer NOW! Neutering won't have any effect on this dangerous behavior at all! 

Find your mom a trainer who has experience with this kind of thing...make sure to ask pointed questions and ask for references when interviewing trainers...lots of phonies out there telling people whatever they want to hear just to make a buck!


----------

